# Molly nipping at tetra's fins. >.>



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

How do I solve this? My sister has a 5g tank with 1molly, a platy, 2 longfin tetras, and 2 snails. (baby one came with the big one.... will be moved to different tank when older because it's riding it's mom's back for now)

A bit over stocked, but the filter is rated for twice it's capacity and does a good job with the bioload. 


Anyway, the molly is always nipping at the tetras fins, and the black tetra hides from her! The white one is happy go lucky, but keeps being chased. :C What should we do? They all seem happy, nobody's clamped, but the black one is always hiding from the Molly, AND the white tetra. White tetra tries to school with him but the black one doesn't like him... The white tetra eventually gave up and seems fine being "alone" he swims around and does his own thing.


Edit: I think I posted in wrong section. :S


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Mollies, platys and tetras are social fish and need at least 3+ minimal to be happy. 

Sorry to say but filtration doesn't matter. I could stock a 10 with 5 Goldie's and they will drive each other crazy, even if I kept the ammonia down and oxygen levels up. Everyone in your tank is evading each other's space, and they are getting on each others nerves.

If money is an issue, check out kijiji or ask around. Do small jobs (idk how old you are) for extra cash, and save up for a 20+ gallon. Make are Molly has 2 others (Keep to a 1:3 ratio; male Molly needs females and females can be together or with 1 male)... Tetras I'd say 4-5 minimum so they feel safe and aren't ganged up on, and platys 3-5 minimum again. It would benefit them and keep everyone safe and sound!

It's pretty hard to keep everyone happy in a 5 gallon unfortunately.


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

Money isn't the biggest issue... it's space D:

My sister and dad went to the petstore in January and bought fish, even when I told them to research first. -.-

They came back with 3 fish and a 1.7gal... I had to buy my sister a 5gal myself, along with a heater. *sigh* then she got 2 more fish...

My dad is going to eventually buy a 20g with a stand for the loft to put tiger barbs in, but there's no room for it... She has the 5gal on her dresser... I could take a pic if you want, but I don't think it would support anything higher... MAYBE a 10g would work... but I fear 20g might be too heavy, and we don't have room for a stand right now. (or the money for one, those stands are pricey!) I'll take a pic of the dresser... I may be able to snatch a 10g OMW home from work tomorrow, tank and hood is all we would need.

We don't wanna add any more fish, it's a pain to QT them, and we don't wanna have to spend even more money on a sick molly with tapeworms like last time. That was a nightmare, and nasty. Everyone but the black tetra seem perfectly happy being alone, but I'm sure it's like you said why the molly is biting.. it's too crowded.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

A ten gallon would still be too small.  3 mollies (which do get quite large), 3 platys, 6 tetras, 2 snails - you're looking at 15 gallons minimum. 20 would be better.

If you are short of space, look out for a taller tank. Sure, fish prefer a wider footprint, but when you have to compromise on space this is a great way of doing it. I only have 15 inches to fit my tank in, but I managed to a tank that was 18 inches tall, so I could have 16 gallons without taking up more footprint sideways than my 5 gallon does. In fact, my 5 gallon is 17 inches long, so this tank is smaller widthways.


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

her dresser won't support a big tall tank at all, it would just break from all the weight being in one spot.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm... I have no other option left unfortunately. If you could get a 10 at least... Just remember that they won't be as happy as they could be and the Molly WILL be prone to Columnaris, especially since they do best in brackish water (though can live in fresh). I know this first hand, and after would only keep them in brackish water.

Try finding coffee table, side table, small computer desk (metal and wood are the best, plain wood not so much), check around for iron stands, wood stands etc. small entertainment stands work too. Be creative ;D heck, cinder blocks and thick wood slabs work as a not-so-classy stand LOL.


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> Just remember that they won't be as happy as they could be and the Molly WILL be prone to Columnaris, especially since they do best in brackish water (though can live in fresh). I know this first hand, and after would only keep them in brackish water.



WHAT!? Oh God, no, NO!!!. Tapeworms were bad enough... geez. How would you prevent that? D:


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok did some research, will the tetras and snails be ok in brackish water? The platy apparently will be, but I'm worried about the tetras and snails...

I have noticed the molly does do "the wiggle" so she obviously needs brackish water. D:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really. Tetras are strictly freshwater (brackish is more than just the normal AQ salt treatment levels) and unless your snails are nerites, salt will kill them.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Mollies need at least a 20 gallon tank. I had 2 in my 15 gallon and they did great, but they do better in larger, brackish water tanks. Most tetras need at least a 10 gallon tank, 20 is much more preferable. Platies need at least a 15 gallon. I'd return all these fish ASAP and just get a betta.


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

*sigh* I TOLD THEM to do research before they went and bought fish. -.-

Petsmart doesn't take fish back if we've had them for mroe than 14 days. We got them in January. We had to take the algae eater back, but they wouldn't accept him because he was gotten in january. luckily, one of the workers had a few tanks of his own and took him off our hands. I doubt he'd take 4 fish. :S


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Hrm, my local petco lets us bring back fish as a "donation." Maybe you could do that ?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you can find space, have a look in charity shops for a solid little thing that could act as a stand. We managed the find a child's dresser that was dead ugly (still is because I haven't painted it) but could hold my weight, which is roughly the same weight as my tank with all the stuff in it.


----------

